# can a use an inox steel rod bar to stir by overhead in an al/hg amalgam for make MDMA?



## IM BATMAN (Jul 7, 2022)

ive seen a crazy video where 2 guys uses it directly on the amalgam, but im not sure if the mercury will attack it or not...any advice?


----------



## ACAB

i use also a stainless steel stirrer with overhead motor on Al/Hg amalgam reaction, no problems so far


----------



## IM BATMAN

Pennywise said:


> i use also a stainless steel stirrer with overhead motor on Al/Hg amalgam reaction, no problems so far



Pennywisetnx for your reply!!! zero corrosion ?


----------



## ACAB

IM BATMAN said:


> zero corrosion



IM BATMANConvince yourself, the smaller one is older and the big one I must modify a bit, hence the scratches, but again no corrosion...


Spoiler


----------



## IM BATMAN

Pennywise said:


> Convince yourself, the smaller one is older and the big one I must modify a bit, hence the scratches, but again no corrosion...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



PennywiseTnx a lot for spending your time to upload it, i will use it for sure now.... u helped me a lot.


----------



## ACAB

IM BATMAN said:


> Tnx a lot for spending your time to upload it



IM BATMANNo Problem
I'll do anything for Batman, it goes without saying.


----------



## Honolulu98

Pennywise said:


> Convince yourself, the smaller one is older and the big one I must modify a bit, hence the scratches, but again no corrosion...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Pennywise
This information is a great help. Thank you very much Pennywise


----------



## ACAB

Honolulu98 said:


> Thank you very much Pennywise



Honolulu98What such a small remark can have in passing for an effect, have you also tried the white coated stirrers first? I can tell you that they are much more difficult to keep clean and at the latest after the fith synthesis, they look shabby.


----------



## Sasha89

Can it also be used for the one Pot Synthese (NabH4 + CuCl2) ?


----------



## IM BATMAN

Pennywise said:


> No Problem
> I'll do anything for Batman, it goes without saying.



Pennywiseyou better do it ...you know ..... IM BATMAN!! (the first stupid name came when did the registration haha)


----------



## IM BATMAN

Pennywise said:


> What such a small remark can have in passing for an effect, have you also tried the white coated stirrers first? I can tell you that they are much more difficult to keep clean and at the latest after the fith synthesis, they look shabby.



Pennywisein fact i have an PTFE rod stirrer , but didnt used because i using a DIY apparatus... with a bred blender, and that PTFE dont fit in it.... the "official" inox steel would be the same, but i have another DIY rod that fits, in INOX... so, again, tnx for the info.


----------



## ACAB

Sasha89 said:


> Can it also be used for the one Pot Synthese (NabH4 + CuCl2) ?



Sasha89I can't say that with 100% certainty because I don't yet have any practical experience with this synthesis.
But why should it not work? I will definitely use the stainless stirrer for this synthesis as soon as I perform it.


----------



## Mclssmxxl

You could do an epoxy clearcoat or ptfe coating if youre worried


----------

